# TAS - Saturday 05/01 - Margate/NorthWest Bay



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Late notice probably, but with 32 degrees forcast for Saturday I am heading out from Margate Boat Ramp (Dru Point), same place Baldy launched from last week.

I'll be heading out about 7:00 am and hopefully back about 12:30, home in time for lunch 8)

Looking for the usual suspects: Flatties, Aus Salmon, Atlantics (if they are about) and maybe a Squid or 2.

Any takers?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah mate, count me in 

Should be a nice warm start after tomorow as well 

See ya there at 7

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gday, thanks for the heads up, I will be there at 7:00. Please bring your local knowledge with you!! Good news re the 25000 atlantics now swimming free in the Tasman peninsula area. Maybe they have dispersed down the channel with their other escaped friends. Regards

James


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

See you both at 7:00 gents,

Fingers crossed for an Atlantic each 8)


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it guys, was up the east coast. Too much swell to even bother launching the yak.


----------

